
Arabic, more accessible than you think - MrBra
https://www.britishcouncil.org/voices-magazine/arabic-more-accessible-you-think
======
throw_throw
[http://www.idlewords.com/2011/08/why_arabic_is_terrific.htm](http://www.idlewords.com/2011/08/why_arabic_is_terrific.htm)

~~~
slim
That's really a refreshing perspective on arabic. Although not totally
accurate and sometime uncanny

~~~
mercer
Uncanny?

------
e2e8
This video is an interesting introduction to Arabic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDg3yPSzsEg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDg3yPSzsEg)

It was posted here by another user who subsequently deleted their comment. I
thought it deserved to be mentioned.

